
Rep. Lamar Smith Continues His Harassment of Scientists - astaroth360
http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2015/11/23/lamar_smith_harassment_of_scientists_continues.html
======
vixen99
There is easy money to be had if someone will show that net global warming
(more than would be reasonably expected by random natural variation) is
supported by observational evidence: they can win $100,000.

[http://www.informath.org/Contest1000.htm](http://www.informath.org/Contest1000.htm)

Aside from being able to pay off some of the mortgage (if you have one) or
enjoy the holiday of a lifetime, isn't this a terrific opportunity to finally
wipe the floor with the 'deniers' once and for all?

